# Virtualization of Windows



## Nicushor (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello, how costly is resource-wise virtualization of Windoxs (ex.) on FreeBSD - graphics wise? Can you play games like Batman: Arkham Knight on it - is FreeBSD running nicely on background or is it naughty? TY.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2015)

There's no 3D acceleration when running a Windows client on a FreeBSD Host. So games are out of the question.


----------



## hashime (Aug 2, 2015)

No pci passthrough (yet)?


----------



## protocelt (Aug 3, 2015)

hashime said:


> No pci passthrough (yet)?


PCI passthrough in VirtualBox is only supported under Windows, Linux, and Solaris hosts with the available extension packs on Oracle's website. I doubt it will ever be supported under FreeBSD. If I recall correctly it is or will be supported on bhyve(8). Windows guest support is coming to bhyve soon as well.


----------



## rabfulton (Aug 3, 2015)

Virtualbox does have some 3D and 2D acceleration, settings->display. I think this is some kind of OpenGL pass-through.


----------

